# Looking for burning laser



## Ps4codfreak (Mar 26, 2016)

Wondering if anyone wants to build a laser for me- looking for 3w+ blue.. Looking to spend under 450 but I also want as much power as possible... Let me know- thanks


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 29, 2016)

I ordered one blue laser of 4+ W,from a company in Israel three days ago,and I am waiting delivery.If you want I give you the link by a pm.


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 27, 2016)

Ps4codfreak said:


> Wondering if anyone wants to build a laser for me- looking for 3w+ blue.. Looking to spend under 450 but I also want as much power as possible... Let me know- thanks



After the initial gee whiz wears off, you will be thinking "I spent $450 on this why?".

There are a lot more fun ways to spend $450.


----------



## DaMonsterMonster (Jul 9, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I ordered one blue laser of 4+ W,from a company in Israel three days ago,and I am waiting delivery.If you want I give you the link by a pm.



What company?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 9, 2016)

DaMonsterMonster said:


> What company?



Welcome to CPF. Do your three approved posts and you will have PM privileges.

Bill


----------



## fishingfor1822 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ps4codfreak said:


> Wondering if anyone wants to build a laser for me- looking for 3w+ blue.. Looking to spend under 450 but I also want as much power as possible... Let me know- thanks


hi there also looking for a burning laser please email me anyone. looking to purchase a few for a project, thanks guys.


----------



## Brick Demius (Sep 24, 2016)

are you looking for a burning laser pointer or burning laser module, there's a difference, there's a lot of industrial laser pen out there which is able to burn.


----------



## beggindogs (Sep 27, 2016)

I just spent $35 on ebay for a blue laser. Came in a case with 2 batteries, charger & 'safety glasses'. 1st thing I did to try it was point it at the dark gray foam pack in the case and it started to burn right away. Oops! Quality? Don't know yet. You've probably got some power when you see IF YOU WANT TO KNOW THE ACTUAL POWER,PLZ CONTACT US!


----------



## Accutronitis (Jan 7, 2017)

You can buy a 5+ watt laser on ebay now called a "Thor Ultra" for $350.......


----------

